
Federal Reserve slashes rates to zero, restarts QE - submeta
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/federal-reserve-cuts-rates-to-zero-restarts-quantitative-easing-qe-210001968.html
======
spinossa
Prediction: this creates more panic and the market will sell off again
tomorrow.

